# Story books on GSD's



## von Bolen (Mar 30, 2012)

Is there a thread on books, fiction or not, reviewing and sharing books about GSD's? If not then I would like to start here. 

First I will review 'Stay' by Allie Larkin(Stay - Allie Larkin - Google Books)

Honestly, a pretty chick-y book. Throes of romance, longing and other whirlwinds of emotion. But, the story's involvement of a black male GSD makes it tolerable for the roughest of men. It's got plenty of comedy and drama to go around. To be honest, I loved it. For a guy, I'm kind've a hopeless romantic, so added with my love of GSD's, this book was worthy of reading twice. Some moments are a bit typical of romances, but you endure them to see what happens next with the main character's behemoth of a GSD. Honestly, I think it could have the making's of a good to great movie. I'd give it 3.5 stars out of 5, and thats pulling back of my hopeless romanticism.


----------

